# 1-ply Toilet Paper



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I noticed that 1-ply toilet paper, torn into shreds, has an ethereal streamer effect in a draft or light breeze. Could be a nice finishing touch on the crank ghosts or something creepy looking shroud dancing in the haunted wind. Obviously 1-ply TP isn't rated for high winds.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Not rated for wiping either.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Not rated for wiping either.


True, it lacks tread... better served as ghostly tattered shroud things


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> I noticed that 1-ply toilet paper, torn into shreds, has an ethereal streamer effect in a draft or light breeze. ...


I won't even ask / don't even want to know the conditions leading up to this observation


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

corey872 said:


> i won't even ask / don't even want to know the conditions leading up to this observation


lmao!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL! You guys... the TP rolls on porta-potties are hell to in unravel. When you claw at it long enough, all you have is a handful of shreds. I'll leave it at this - I was using the TP to blow my nose.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The things you can do with TP these days!!!!


----------

